# Deer, Turkeys, Raccoons, Foxes, and Bears!!!



## PATMAN (Jul 30, 2011)

I live part way up a mountain and get the occasional deer and other critters in my yard from time to time. This year I thought it would be fun to place two 2011 Bushnell Trophy Cams higher up the mountain in deeper woods to see what I could get video of.

So back in April that's what I did. It's only a 10 minute hike that I make up the steep mountain each week to retrieve my memory cards to see what the cameras have captured. 

I have my own Youtube Channel with a dozen short videos on it. Please check them out at the link below and let me know which one is your favorite!  All videos have audio so turn your volume up!

LINK: 
PATMANSGAMECAMVIDEOS


----------



## ascott (Jul 30, 2011)

4th of july bear
the squirrel one (even though they are a pain to property)
the two turkeys

way fun, i love those cams.... 

we set one up a few nights where i use to work at, due to reports of mountain lion, well no mountain lions, but a couple coyotes and a beaver


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jul 30, 2011)

Those are great video's. I have watched them all a couple times now. Thank's for sharing!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing,I liked them all. Bookmarked your page,I'll keep checking back to see whats new.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2011)

Do you bait the area with something to attract them? 
ever get people?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 30, 2011)

Great!


----------



## ascott (Jul 30, 2011)

where i use to work we set up the cameras, we had this one worker (he was a court appointed work release worker) that we caught looking at/into/behind/around the camera...funny part was he was in an area that he was not suppose to be in....


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 30, 2011)

Subscribed!

Cool videos - I went right for the bear videos.


----------



## Candy (Jul 31, 2011)

I loved all of them! Nature, there's nothing like it.  I can't believe how much action that stump gets.


----------



## jackrat (Jul 31, 2011)

Great footage. Game cameras rule. They're also good for catching thieves.


----------



## Isa (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful videos, I love them all. I always love your pics and videos, it is amazing that with your videos we can look at wild animals in nature doing their things, it is so relaxing


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 2, 2011)

Lovely videos! Thank you for sharing! I must say, I really love the video of the Fourth of July Black Bear! Too neat


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks for sharing those videos


----------

